# whipping 100% shea



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried selling all shea in a jar like I have heard some mention and people just don't go for it here. My whipped shea does sell good so I think it is purely a texture thing. Can I whip all shea like I do my shea/oil mix? Or can I melt it down then pour it into the container so it's more solid looking like a balm? I've got 6 jars labeled that I'd like to be able to use. I hate to waste anything. LOL


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I whip 100% shea..with EO or FO.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

okie dokie, I'm going to give it a try then. I have the unrefined so not sure what eo might mingle with it nicely. Maybe Lemongrass? I'd like to give it just a hint of *something*.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine is unrefined too. I think fragrance is a personal thing. I dont' like citrus with it so well but a few of my customers love it! Vanilla is good, lavender is okay. I really LOVE the CS white tea and berries scent with it. Somewhere online I found a site that talked about scent that blend well with the natural smokey/nutty smell. Can't think of where I found it tho...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I love warm vanilla sugar and deep dark patchoulli/vanilla scents with shea. By melting cocoa butter and with a steady stream in your mixer whipping it with your shea will help it from melting at such a low temp in your jars. vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

UMmm, I love the vanilla, and the patchouli too!, also like pink sugar, and lavender. Frankie says the lavender whipped shea tastes good.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't melt my shea at all. I just stick it in the bowl and whip it with the FO/EO. If it's Fragrance free I add a bit of hemp oil. I tried just shoving it in jars fragrance free, but they like it better whipped. There are still bits of unwhipped shea in there, but I think melting it changes the shea - it seems to be more greasy to me.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

> I don't melt my shea at all. I just stick it in the bowl and whip it with the FO/EO. If it's Fragrance free I add a bit of hemp oil.


Bethany,
Do you just add the normal amount of fragrance oil - 1oz, and whip it up? Do you still add the dry-flo?

Kellyjo


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

It depends on the Eo/FO I'm using. It's usually 6-8 ml per 8 oz (by weight) shea. This will not turn out like the whipped shea recipe I posted here before. It will be far less greasy because you are not melting the shea - I swear melting it changes it and makes it more greasy - So no, I do not use the dry flo or corn starch. This will not be as light at full of air as a true whipped shea. It's pretty dense and concentrated and still has a few lumps of shea here and there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

:yeahthat

Bethany is right. Raw, never melted, Shea is much nicer!!

Christy


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you, I am off to whip up a batch. This does sound a lot easier than cramming it into a container, and I do believe you are right about the melting of shea butter making it greasier.

Kellyjo


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I am interested in trying the shea whipping but where does everyone get their shea butter?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of us get it here, or coop it from here,
http://www.agbangakarite.com/

Christy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Isn't shea butter melted during the extraction process?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes. It is also melted to go into the large drums it's sold in, so most shea has been melted a few times. I do think if done at too high of heat it can cause the grainyness that Columbus Foods sometimes gets in their raw shea. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I really feel like when I nuke my shea it is greasier. I know it has been melted before in extraction, but it seems like something is missing when I nuke it.

:shrug2


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

There is no way I can get the texture and feel of the shea back once I have melted it. If it is sold as 'raw' it has not been heated. I snagged this off the net,

...with our mechanical cold press, the nuts are crushed by a giant horizontal and conic screw that will lead the nuts to a smaller and smaller mouth, expressing the precious liquid. This is the genuine mechanical cold press. Only this method gives the guaranty of a premium quality product. All the active ingredients and vitamins are intact. Note that there is no use of heat or water and very little human manipulation. Once the butter is extracted it is put in large 25 kg (55 pounds) buckets and stored in cold chamber.

Christy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah.....it says 'expressing the precious LIQUID'. So it is liquified in some way whether naturally or not. I'm not doubting you all say that it feels greasier. Just trying to figure out why. Do you also use the microwave, Christ? Maybe that is part of it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

They probably just said 'precious liquid' because they thought it sounded good.

An expeller type press is used to crush the nuts of the shea butter. The shea nuts are pushed against the metal press. The movement is similar to a meat grinder. Then the shea butter is squeezed out of the nut by pressure. The end result is Unrefined Shea Butter.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Christy! That totally explains why it's greasier if I melt it... did you get that quote of Agbanga?


----------

